# An 11 year old in a Britax REGENT?????



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

SO I was perusing my local Craigs List yesterday morning, and I noticed an ad for 2 new Britax Regents. The woman had purchased the seats without taking her ELEVEN year old child with her. When she got the seats home she realized that the boy was too tall for the seats (among other issues I'm sure).

Anyway, it sounded completely nuts to me that someone would consider putting their Middle School aged child in a Regent. Am I missing something here? Aren't most kids way to big for the Regent by 11?? And wouldn't it be a little humiliating for them since no other kids would be in a harness car seat?
I am considering moving my 6 year old to a booster....I can't imagine harnessing him for another 5 years.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Some 11-year-olds would fit. IMO/IME, 11yos who are physically and developmentally typical do not need to be harnessed.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

If they could fit in it - I would have them in it. I do think it says 'average age up to 11 years' or something like that. I was not yet 80lbs at 11 years of age myself! (skinny bean I was hehe)... I think I finally got to 80lbs at 12 years of age.

Anyroad - safety over worrying about what they look like?... Ill take safety!

I am sure my DS will reach 80lbs way before 11 though lmao...unless he slows down anytime soon


----------



## pers (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd think perhaps the child was special needs or something, but then it would be unlikely that they would just be moving to a harnessed seat now. Perhaps just someone made paranoid by the David Kyle ****** video?

I guess if I just had lap belts in the back, I would keep the kid harnessed as long as possible - even to eleven or longer, if the kid still fit - then do whatever I had to to get a new car rather than put a child in just a lap belt.

My five year old recently moved to a booster since she is now over forty pounds and mature enough to sit properly in one the entire ride for every ride and not mess with the buckle or anything. Under normal circumstances, I can't imgaine making an eleven year old ride in a harnessed seat either.

ETA: I am a big believer in extended rearfacing because there is substantial evidence of a significant safety benefit. But extended harnessing forward facing is a bit more controversial, and I wouldn't force an older kid into it on the basis that it maybe might possibly be a little bit safer.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

My eight year old still fits (barely) in a Regent. He's never once complained about it. For me maturity is only part of it. Being harnessed is safer, I've told him that and he's fine with it. I never felt the need to change to a less safe booster simply because of what other people might think.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes me wonder if the seats were stolen. Why not just take them back if they didn't fit, you know? I took back two seats to TRU because they didn't fit in the car properly.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

My ds is 5 1/2 and fits in his Regent with tons of room to grow. He'll fit in it for a long time. He'll stay in it as long as he fits in it, even if he is 11. Does it make me paranoid? Nope. It's just how I choose to parent. Just like I wouldn't call the person earlier in the thread who chose to move their 5 year old to a booster any names.... that's how they choose to parent. Which, in this case, is completely different than how I choose to


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

My ds is growth hormone deficient(he is on HGH treatments for it). He is 12 and at his last check up with the pediatric endocrinologist, he weighed 59 lbs and was 52 inches tall. He's grown 4 inches since starting the treatment over a year ago. HUGE for him. But I digress...LOL My main point is that yes, there are 11 year olds out there that could fit into a Regent.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I guess that I am coming from the standpoint that I was a C-cup and had started my period when I was 11. I cannot imagine riding to school in a car seat with a 5 point restraint in junior high.

I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.

I guess I almost view this as safety vs. emotional well being. And for me emotional well being would trump. But I could be way off base here...maybe there are 6th graders that would have no problem with it. I certainly wasn't one of them.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JavaJunkie* 
My ds is growth hormone deficient(he is on HGH treatments for it). He is 12 and at his last check up with the pediatric endocrinologist, he weighed 59 lbs and was 52 inches tall. He's grown 4 inches since starting the treatment over a year ago. HUGE for him. But I digress...LOL My main point is that yes, there are 11 year olds out there that could fit into a Regent.

Oh my!! I am glad to hear that his treatment is helping him. 4 inches in a year? you must be going broke buying clothes!!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

My 10 year old fits in the harness of a Nautilus. He's still in a booster seat and probably will be for another 3+ years.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.

I guess I almost view this as safety vs. emotional well being. And for me emotional well being would trump. But I could be way off base here...maybe there are 6th graders that would have no problem with it. I certainly wasn't one of them.

But... if your argument against is appearances and what everyone else is doing, then it's not going to become commonplace until people start doing it...

Same thing could have been said about seat belts not so very long ago.

Personally, I'm still researching the added safety of harnessing. It does appear to be less clear-cut than rear facing. BUT if it's clearly significantly safer, you bet your bottom dollar that I'll keep my kids harnessed as long as possible

-Angela


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I just could not imagine an 11 year old in a car seat......but I have a 5'2" 11 year old that is 78lbs....... From the ages of 13 to 21 I was 5'7" and went from 97lbs to 109lbs. I got pregnant and all my bad eating habits caught up.

My son is 14 and 6' 1" (maybe more now) tall.....so I really do have a different perspective on legnth/hieghts of ages. Weights are messed up also. My kids were in the 90 plus percentile for hieght and 5 perenctile or less.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds pretty crazy. I think there is no evidence children are safer in a 5pt harness after 4 years old (provided they are mature enough to sit properly) and actually speculation a 5pt harness is _less_ safe for bigger kids.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.

This came up for us this year. DD is in 5th grade. She is about 57-58" and 74-75 lbs. She is not in a booster. Personally, I feel she is safer out of the booster, but that isn't the point.

I was driving for a fieldtrip and they wanted me to say that I would have any child in my car that was under 8 OR under 80 lbs in a car seat/booster. I talked to the teacher about the fact I was not comfortable enforcing that with 11 year olds, most of whom had been out of carseats for 5 years (DD was the last person in her class in a carseat and she took it with her in 3rd grade on fieldtrips, she didn't in 4th). I would say that at least 1/3 of her class is under 80 lbs, and at least half are under 4'9" (since she is just over and is in the tallest third). Anyway, I ended up crossing out the "OR under 80 lbs" part and not having the kids sit in boosters.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
My ds is 5 1/2 and fits in his Regent with tons of room to grow. He'll fit in it for a long time. He'll stay in it as long as he fits in it, even if he is 11. Does it make me paranoid? Nope. It's just how I choose to parent. Just like I wouldn't call the person earlier in the thread who chose to move their 5 year old to a booster any names.... that's how they choose to parent. Which, in this case, is completely different than how I choose to









Ditto, except my oldest is 6 1/2. He and my 4 1/2 year old dd are in Regents. My 22 1/2 month old is still rear-facing.

My kids have absolutely no problem with being in carseats. In fact, they prefer it.


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Well I guess that I am coming from the standpoint that I was a C-cup and had started my period when I was 11. I cannot imagine riding to school in a car seat with a 5 point restraint in junior high.

I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.

I guess I almost view this as safety vs. emotional well being. And for me emotional well being would trump. But I could be way off base here...maybe there are 6th graders that would have no problem with it. I certainly wasn't one of them.

Wow I agree 100%. I would have died from humiliation, nevermind car accident.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Well I guess that I am coming from the standpoint that I was a C-cup and had started my period when I was 11. I cannot imagine riding to school in a car seat with a 5 point restraint in junior high.

I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.
*
I guess I almost view this as safety vs. emotional well being. And for me emotional well being would trump.* But I could be way off base here...maybe there are 6th graders that would have no problem with it. I certainly wasn't one of them.


I agree.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Oh my!! I am glad to hear that his treatment is helping him. 4 inches in a year? you must be going broke buying clothes!!









It has been pretty amazing. At the beginning of 5th grade, he was still wearing size 6s. Now he's in size 10! I'm betting by the beginning of school next year(7th grade), he'll be in a size 12. I am so not used to having him grow out of clothes. LOL Or shoes. He could always wear a pair of shoes until they were completely falling apart, which was good, because he has XXW feet. His shoes are pricey. He's always been on the small side...never higher than 5-10% for height. But around 3-4th grade he just completely fell off the chart. Waaaay off.

To stay on topic, he is in a backless BPB now. I had him in a harness until he was 8 or 9. Then I let him have a BPB with a back. Now we do a backless...no one can tell he's in a carseat. He's very prone to carsickness, so sitting up and being able to see out better helps with that. He tolerates the BBPB.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My smallish 7yo still fits in her Nautilus harness, and she'd probably fit in a Regent for three more years yet -- but I'll likely be moving her to a good highbacked booster full-time this summer. I don't think there's anything WRONG with harnessing a child of 7/8/9/10/11/etc. if they are okay with it, but I also think that a good booster is a perfectly safe and appropriate choice (for a child of typical size and development) and harnessing is not necessary at that age.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay- first disclaimer is that the jury is still out on if/how much safer harnessed is vs boostered. That said.

There was a time, especially in certain circles, that it was totally "uncool" to wear a seatbelt.

Would those of you arguing that emotional well-being trumps safety at a point, have forced a teen to wear a seatbelt? 'Cause I sure would have...

rather an uncool live kid than a cool dead one.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxyrox* 
Yeah, that sounds pretty crazy. I think there is no evidence children are safer in a 5pt harness after 4 years old (provided they are mature enough to sit properly) and actually speculation a 5pt harness is _less_ safe for bigger kids.

ITA. I don't see any reason an 11 yo needs to be in a harness unless there are special needs. I have no issue with an 11 yo who doesn't pass the 5 point test being in a booster, however.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Okay- first disclaimer is that the jury is still out on if/how much safer harnessed is vs boostered. That said.

There was a time, especially in certain circles, that it was totally "uncool" to wear a seatbelt.

Would those of you arguing that emotional well-being trumps safety at a point, have forced a teen to wear a seatbelt? 'Cause I sure would have...

rather an uncool live kid than a cool dead one.

-Angela

I would force an 11yo to wear a seatbelt or sit in a backless booster if she didn't fit in the seatbelt properly, and I would force a 3yo to remain harnessed even if she met the minimum for booster usage, but I would give the preference of a 7yo (of typical size and maturity and development, blah blah blah) some weight when choosing between booster and harness.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Well I guess that I am coming from the standpoint that I was a C-cup and had started my period when I was 11. I cannot imagine riding to school in a car seat with a 5 point restraint in junior high.

I can understand special needs kids, but for average kids? I would never...unless it was somewhat common. I think it would be humiliating for the child.

I guess I almost view this as safety vs. emotional well being. And for me emotional well being would trump. But I could be way off base here...maybe there are 6th graders that would have no problem with it. I certainly wasn't one of them.

I agree with this. Since the 'additional safety' is very much questionable to having an 11 year old in a 5 point harness, the child is of an age to have their desires balanced with the parent's knowledge of what _may_ be safer in the car.

Also, at 11, I simply would not have done it. Just would have refused to get in the seat. It goes beyond 'uncool' and verges on the parent's paranoia overwhelming their common sense.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
It goes beyond 'uncool' and verges on the parent's paranoia overwhelming their common sense.

I'm not so sure. The jury is still out on the increased safety of harnessing. There was a time that people gave the same argument about seatbelts...

-Angela


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Where do you draw the line though? There *are* kids out there who are still under 4'9" & under 80 lbs at not just 11, but at 13, 14, 15... If you throw special needs seats in the mix, there are many adults who could still be harnessed. Is it any less safe for an 11 year old to be in a booster or regular seatbelt (if it fits) than a 20 year old? I think eventually you have to accept that there is risk with simply using a car and accept that.

I'm not opposed to anyone having their child in a harnessed seat.







I think that DD might even be more comfortable on long trips, though I'm not positive of that. For me, though, the increased risk of DD riding in a seat belt is one I am willing to take.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
Where do you draw the line though? There *are* kids out there who are still under 4'9" & under 80 lbs at not just 11, but at 13, 14, 15... If you throw special needs seats in the mix, there are many adults who could still be harnessed. Is it any less safe for an 11 year old to be in a booster or regular seatbelt (if it fits) than a 20 year old? I think eventually you have to accept that there is risk with simply using a car and accept that.

Actually, yes.







Adults' hipbones are shaped differently than kids' (I don't feel well so please pardon the nontechnical explanation) and that structure helps keep the lap belt positioned properly on even a very small adult. Small kids need extra help from a booster, even a backless one.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i agree with alegna. there is nothing inherently demeaning about a harnessed seat. hell, *i'd* sit in a harnessed car seat if that's "what people did." (and it might be in 50 years--who knows? these things aren't set in stone.)

you should do whatever available option is safest for YOUR child, period. if my 11 year old fit in a harnessed seat, which was shown to be safer, she would be sitting in that seat.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
...think eventually you have to accept that there is risk with simply using a car and accept that.

...

totally agree. cars really aren't the safest way to get around and sadly there are serious risks to using cars, but overall our society has basically said we are willing to take those risks, we are a car driving culture.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Actually, yes.







Adults' hipbones are shaped differently than kids' (I don't feel well so please pardon the nontechnical explanation) and that structure helps keep the lap belt positioned properly on even a very small adult. Small kids need extra help from a booster, even a backless one.









I'm not sure how this applies to my statement. Are you suggesting that we should have an absolute age guideline? Or...? I think the working assumption is that the child does pass the 5 step test and is sitting safely in the seat belt. If the child actually cannot sit correctly in a seatbelt then another solution needs to be found.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Actually, yes.







Adults' hipbones are shaped differently than kids' (I don't feel well so please pardon the nontechnical explanation) and that structure helps keep the lap belt positioned properly on even a very small adult. Small kids need extra help from a booster, even a backless one.

Yup, a booster. Not necessarily a harness. An 11 yo female is hitting puberty and within a couple years of being fully grown. I'm sure the hips are fully formed before then (I think by age 7 usually at the latest).


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Strange. I read this thread earlier and then went searching CraigsList as I do every evening. I JUST ran across the ad for the Regent and the person with the 11 y/o that won't fit .. weird!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
Strange. I read this thread earlier and then went searching CraigsList as I do every evening. I JUST ran across the ad for the Regent and the person with the 11 y/o that won't fit .. weird!

hahaha

and it IS quite the unusual ad, dontcha think?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I went online and looked at the Regent and the cost of one............I would be leery of the AD it doesn't add up.

That isn't a cheap car seat. You can return them. It feels like a scam, IMO.


----------



## Mccmama07 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was 5 feet 7 inches at 11 and weighed 115lbs at 11 years of age. If my mother had said "harnessed car seat" I would have refused to get in the car period. I was bigger than most adults at that age!

I'm now 5 feet 10 inches..

DS1 is 5 and in Marathon in one car, and the SafeGuard Hybrid Booster (with the 5 point harness) in the other car. He likes it-no plans to go to a regular booster until he protests. He's 42 inches and 44lbs.

DS2 is 2 and is a Marathon FF as he is too heavy to continue RF. We'll eventually get him a hybrid booster too.

I think by 11 both of these boys will be quite tall-our neighbor has a 9 year old boy that is well over 5 foot 5 (he's taller than his 5 feet 2 inch step mother) and he is booster-less in the back seat....

At some point-the child WILL protest and you sort of have to let them have some say....


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

my son is a shorty. he's still on the second slots in his Regent at 5.5yo. his dad was barely 5ft his freshman year of high school but grew a foot by graduation. if he takes after his dad then i could see him still being harnessed at 10 or 11. but my seat will have expired by then i will have most likely switched to a booster. i have no problems with harnessing into pre-teen years.

i also have to agree that the ad sounds fishy.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I do not think I have ever heard or seen that before


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
My eight year old still fits (barely) in a Regent. He's never once complained about it. For me maturity is only part of it. Being harnessed is safer, I've told him that and he's fine with it. I never felt the need to change to a less safe booster simply because of what other people might think.

Having my 5.5 yo harnessed in a Regent hasn't been an issue for me either. He never complains, and when I hear other kids/parents talking about anticipating getting out of their boosters at 6 or 60 pounds I cringe. I regularly see very small 4 and 5 yos in boosters, and again, I cringe. I am happy to have my tall and heavyish kid in a harnessed seat, especially given that my wife is an ER nurse and regularly sees the effects of improperly restrained children.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter is 7 and 50 pounds, and I anticipate moving her to a good highbacked booster this summer. We've been practicing and I am confident she can sit correctly. I am not casual about safety -- I became a (100% volunteer) CPST so that I could help educate families -- but I do believe there comes a time when a good highbacked booster and three-point belt is a safe and appropriate *choice* (meaning even if the child could still fit in a harness) for a parent to make. I don't think it's at 3 years and 30 pounds: that's the minimum and most of us want to do more than that. I do think it's before age 11. I'm comfortable with it at 7.


----------

